# Gingrich to make run for presidency



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gingrich to make run for presidency*

Newt Gingrich signaled yesterday that he is running for president, 
giving the wide-open GOP field a conservative packing considerable 
name recognition but also a personal history that could hobble his
candidacy in some states.

(By Matt Viser, Globe Staff)


Gingrich timeline | *Photos *Potential GOP candidates
GOP field shaping up | GOP to push for trillions in cuts


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i'm lukewarm about Newt's chances.

too bad Arnold can't run. 

be nice to have a hollywood type to swoon the "dancing with the stars" crowd.

you know , the "sheeple" vote :shades_smile:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

He would make a great president!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hes at the top of my list, unless Ryan runs.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Newt's a smart guy and I like him a lot. But I think he would have a tough time beating Obama and the liberal media with his whole marriage shitstorm. I think I'm pulling for Herman Cain as of now. I'm still hoping Alan Keyes will run :teeth_smile:.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

In a debate, he would leave the milquetoast, pacifist-in-chief huddling in the corner sucking his thumb. Intellectually, BHO isn't remotely on the same plane as Newt.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I think Newt would do a fine job. The media will probably destroy his chances however............


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Realistically, Newt has about as much chance as getting elected as Mayor McCheese. He's too polarizing a figure for most Americans to stomach. I woud bet on Romney over Newt any day.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

There's no doubt that Newt has significant hurdles ahead in this process.

However, I would be willing to take his baggage over some of the other windbags and douchebags in this next presidential race.

The Republicans need to sharpen their message and do a better job of tweaking the image of their messenger for 2012.

During the last go of it, Obama appears now to have been elected on the so-called 'rock-star vote'. 
His empty eloquence was built largely on a wave of vague ideas like "hope and change". 
The only problem with that, as I see it, is that many in this country are now learning too late in the game that _*HIS*_ hopes weren't their own, and what _*HE*_ wanted to change, we may just need to keep.

One undeniable thing about Gingrich is that he has never been soft on substance.

I sure hope that the media isn't allowed to deconstruct Newt's candidacy in the press without some kind of a competent counterpoint to his complicated past.

You can be an ass in your tact but still be right. 
Better to be a smart ass than a dumb ass.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I like Newt's viewpoints, but he has more baggage than a 747 headed to Europe.

I still like Mitt Romney/Allen West.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sorry guys, but I am never going to vote Republican again so long as the party is run by those who would slam retired law enforcement, support business tycoons, and allow deterioration of the middle class, the very people who built America. I know some will say I'm "going to the dark side," but consider how our votes and support to change to Republican leadership at state and national levels has resulted in loss of benefits, job stability and other things we have relied upon. I know I'm not alone as I am fearful the swing is going to be sharply to the left soon as a result of this action by Tea Party crazies in places like Wisconsin, NJ, NH etc. While in NH some Republican office holders are now talking about leaving the party as it is "run by lunatics, I and joining with others who say they better make their statements to us a public position or they will find themselves and many other moderate Republicans replaced by Democrats next time around as our anger will come back to bite them.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: benefits & political views*



Inspector said:


> I'm sorry guys, but I am *never going to vote Republican again* so long as the party is run by those who would slam retired law enforcement, support business tycoons, and allow deterioration of the middle class, the very people who built America. I know some will say I'm "going to the dark side," but consider how our votes and support to change to Republican leadership at state and national levels has resulted in* loss of benefits*, job stability and other things we have relied upon. I know I'm not alone as I am fearful the swing is going to be sharply to the left soon as a result of this action by Tea Party crazies in places like Wisconsin, NJ, NH etc. While in NH some Republican office holders are now talking about leaving the party as it is "run by lunatics, I and joining with others who say they better make their statements to us a public position or they will find themselves and many other moderate Republicans replaced by Democrats next time around as our anger will come back to bite them.


Pensions etc can be great, if you live to a ripe old age. Seeing that our (police) life expectancy is about 58 (may have gotten a bit higher in recent years) are they (pensions) really our best option? I put in 11% (about $92 per week) to my pension. I also put in $100 per week into "deferred comp". I didn't get on in Mass until age 30, so for a full pension I will have to work until 62. I hope to soon up my deferred comp to about $150-$200 per week (I work a lot of details). If from day one I put in $300 per week to deferred comp (no pension payment) I am sure I would have a pretty nice nest egg when I retire. My house will be paid off. I hope to live to an old age, but what if I don't? Is my family better off with the pension (which will end) if I die young or the deferred comp? Health insurance is a whole other argument........

Republicans are not for "redistribution of wealth" as the Democrats are. I don't want to pay for anyone else but my family (unless I chose, not the govt). Repubs are strong on national defense, Dems would rather put the money to social programs. Most Repubs are pro-life as am I, most Dems think it is just fine to kill a baby. Repubs appoint the right kind of judges who interpret the US Constitution, most Dems appoint radical lefty judges who make up their own law. Most Repubs would have oil prices lowered by tapping our vast resources/reserves. Most Dems would rather save the wild life and pay higher prices at the pump. I could go on and on. Both sides have "issues" that I disagree with, but as a whole I think conservative repubs are better for our great country............ Stay Safe.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Unions are all what some of us have and the candidates. I will be analyzing very closely.


----------

